# Shipping a hedgehog & tenrec from Germany to USA



## colemanreed1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Does anyone know if I can do this? I have a pet hedgehog and a pet tenrec that I want to take with me when I move back to the USA from Germany in the next year or so. Thanks for any info!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Maybe if you were able to bring them as carry-ons? That's the only way I can think for such a long flight. Even short hops here between states have proven difficult for hedgies shipped in cargo, even with special environments.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You would have to talk directly to US customs and the airline to see if a hedgehog can be brought back. I know it can be done, but you will have to find out directly from customs what all hoops you have to jump through to be able to do it. There are people on here who have done it, but regulations change constantly so you can't go by the experience of someone else.


----------

